# pkg info  - how to show step by step ?



## senenmut (Feb 16, 2021)

Hi ,
pkg info

but  the list of packages is running direct to the end of list.
can't see the beginning of the list and step by step with SPACE key.

i forget the prefix for that. have not noticed on paper.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 16, 2021)

Learn to use less(1) or more(1).


----------



## tingo (Feb 16, 2021)

The normal way to use commands that have long output is doing it like this: `pkg info | more` (or `pkg info | less`)


----------



## senenmut (Feb 16, 2021)

aahhh , that's the stuff.


----------

